# My unknown (and beautiful) city - PELOTAS, BRAZIL



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

What is the darling tower in the background?
Looks like a tropical Edmonton, Alberta Canada with Baroque buildings intermingled throughout.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Whats with all the security gates? Are people that paranoid about crime?


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

^yes, all over Brazil.

although there are researches saying the thiefs do preffer the fenced and gated houses. Go figure.


btw, Pelotas dont look like a tropical Edmonton because Pelotas is not tropical  

Its one of the southernmost brazilian cities, at latitude 31ºS

The tropic of capricorn lies at 23ºS


----------



## Rafael MG (Jul 25, 2007)

Great pics, Farrapo (Trilegal sua Pelotas!).

Pelotas is much more beautiful than I had imagined.

By the way, my father is living in Rio Grande, where he works for Petrobras, and I guess next year I´ll be able to go down and check out Rio Grande and Pelotas.

Would be glad to go there!


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks again! kay:



philadweller said:


> What is the darling tower in the background?


It's a clock tower and an iron lighthouse, imported from Hamburg, Germany! They're on the top of the Public Market! 



Rafael BH said:


> Great pics, Farrapo (Trilegal sua Pelotas!).
> 
> Pelotas is much more beautiful than I had imagined.
> 
> ...


Oh, nice! Rio Grande is near Pelotas, about 50km! Anyways, come here and you'll be welcome!


----------

